# Do you believe.......



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 18, 2009)

About a year and a half ago we had to put down our dearly loved bathroom kitty, Tooey. Everyone that used the bathroom was accompanied by Tooey. If she saw you head toward the BRoom she would make a beeline in there before you closed the door. If she missed it she would lay down and put her paw under the door fishing around until you opened the door and let her in. Tooey would stand on her hind legs and stretch up on your leg and reach up with her paw to touch your face when you were sitting on the thrown. Lol Just to say she loved you, she was the dearest thing you ever saw.






Well for several months after Tooey died we would see her on occasion. It would be a shadow going from her home base my daughters room. Into the bathroom. For the last several months I haven't seen Tooey or felt her.

For the last couple weeks Kristina my daughter who was owned by Tooey has really been missing her. They were together most of Kristina's life. Kristina has been begging for a cat and looking at pictures of Tooey and saying I want a cat, pleeeease.. I miss Tooey. Begging and begging.

Today my hubby calls me from work, he is in the beginning stages of putting up a dormatory at MD Univ and he says they lifted up a bucket of dirt with a huge backhoe while digging a trench and there in the muddy dirt was a teeny tiney kitten. The workers thought it was a rat. But then decided to bring it to my husband.

Oh well tough ole Jeff (hubby) takes one look at it and says I'll take it. He said he almost started to cry when these 2 little blue eyes looked right up at him with this mud covered face and body.

Well we commute together and he left early to come get me with his little bundle. What a tough guy, lol.

To get to my main point, I think this is Tooey. This kitten looks at me just like Tooey did. I've had a lot of cats and I know that Tooey look and personality. She is even built like Tooey. Well you could say I have one happy daughter. She sees it also. Here is the little orphan, these are phone pics sorry they are blurry and she is really tiny, fits in one hand. I think her name is going to be Periwinkle says Kristina.








I currently have and have had pets that seemed to be pets we have had in my past.

Do you believe in pet reincarnation?


----------



## rockin r (Nov 18, 2009)

You bet I do!!! Never had it happen before till we got Tessa Joe. Two totally different dogs, color and size but she is Naula. Everything that Naula did, she does. Sadly I put Naula down because she attacked me for no reason after we had her for 3 years from a pup. Tore my face up pretty bad. Healed up good though. I think she thought she was the alpha...She was very spoiled. Tessa is just like her as far as Naula's actions and personality. Sometimes I have caught myself calling her Naula..Spooky, but I am so glad that I have another chance with Naula in Tessa Joe......Cherrish the moments!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 18, 2009)

Kinda strange that I just happen to take time to come to this thread, which I rarely do. Then to read your post. I used to work for animal control and my best friend was Cleo, my Siamese I rescued. I adored her and she made it clear my son was her one and only, but she put up with my hugs, lol. Long story short, she was only six and after lots of vet visits and lots of money I lost her anyway. It's still hard to think about. It devastated me. So, on exactly 1 year to the day after, I walked into work and there sat the exact replica of her in a cage looking forlorn. I just froze and felt that empty void go away a little. I grabbed this beautiful girl and told my boss not to enter her in the system, she was goiing home with me. Now 11.6 years later my little, spoiled, independent Mia/Cleo is purring on my lap. I have been through some horrible accidents, and a couple of serious illnesses, and she is right there never leaving me, even though she was always the independent Siamese. I think she knows that over the last year and a half, I have been worried and trying to prepare myself that she is getting older, had a few health issues. She spends a lot of time with me, and has become very clingy which I sure don't mind. Yes, I believe.


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I think they sometimes do


----------



## Charlene (Nov 19, 2009)

i absolutely believe in this! a couple of months after we had our old husky put to sleep, my male corgi (simon) came to live with us. gary and i both noticed almost immediately how much simon reminded us of flag. not in looks, obviously, but his mannerisms are SO similar! he sleeps in the same places as flag did, loves so many of the same things and is every bit as cuddly as the ole boy was.

how sweet of you guys to rescue the kitten!


----------



## candycar (Nov 19, 2009)

I believe it can happen, I just wish it would for me. With all the kitty commings and goings we've had no one has been here twice yet


----------



## Sonya (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know but I pray that Brutus will come back in some way or form.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 19, 2009)

I definitely do believe that. We lost our heart furchild 2 years ago, he was a black lab and 13 yrs old. We have another lab xJRT, who acted alot like our Shado and is 5 yrs old now, she was raised with Shado, but I always figured it was because she was raised with him. But 7 months ago, we bought 2 standard poodle puppies..cream/apricots...the male pup Phoenix reminded my hubby from day one of Shado, well..it turns out Phoenix does almost everything Shado did, including strutting his stuff by really throwing his head up and his legs out just like Shado did...we have never had any dog do that before Shado, plus he will wait for Bob to sit in the reclines and play beat Daddy to his chair just like Shado did, so many other things too.. Phoenix also is Daddys Boy just like Shado was. We also have his full littermate, and my sister owns another littermate of his..both females are completely differant then Phoenix is. Paris is definitely my baby and Saddie is definitely my sisters baby. Neither one has the goofy comical way but yet arrigant way about them like Phoenix does and so did Shado. Our other standard poodle is a red poodle, and out of the 4 furkids...only one is a Shado all over. So, yes..I do believe they come back, just not always in the same breed.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh yes..how about a picture?


----------



## Rocket's mom (Nov 19, 2009)

One of our chows died about 10 years ago and we got another chow a few months later. The new puppy, Brandi, would sit with her back to us and look back up at us upside down just like Cocoa used to do. And there are a few other things that Brandi does that Cocoa did that makes me swear to this day that Cocoa came back to us in Brandi's body.

Sonya, I believe Brutus will find his way back to you. Keep your chin up!!





Janie


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes I do and I *love* all the stories! I have a slightly different one. My cousin's son received a pet rat as a surprise birthday present. After the novelty wore off, my cousin tried to get me to take "Patches" home. I refused twice. I am *ALWAYS* bringing home the critters my family no longer wants. Anyway, about 2 years after he received her, I actually got to see her. Poor thing was in a small cage with a paint can on top of the lid so she wouldn't climb out. I had no experience with rats, but I had mice, hamsters, guinea pigs, etc. so I asked what she ate. The reply I got was "Well, we're out of food, so she's been eating a piece of cheese every other day." That was all I needed. She came home with me. I did research and got books, and learned that age THREE is "textbook" lifespan for a rat and Patches, who became Maggie, was close to 3. She became my baby and was almost always on my shoulder. I loved her very much. I had her about 8 months before our first vet visit. She has having breathing problems and he said it was due to age and the fact that she came from a smoking home. She spent another 6 months or so with us before I had to put her down. (She was about 4 or 5!!!) Yes, I had her put down when she was no longer breathing with ease. It was a hard thing to do (isn't it always?) and I told her we just didn't have enough time together and I was sorry I didn't rescue her sooner. My husband tried to push me into getting another rat and we spent many days looking at the rats at PetCo, but it just wasn't right. One day about 4 or 5 months after Maggie was put down, we went to PetCo for other reasons and stopped at the rat cage. The girl opened the lid and all the rats came over to the glass, looked around, then went back to their hidey hole..... except one. She just sat there staring at me. I'd move from one side of the tank to the other and she would follow. I said I needed to think about it while we shopped (I NEVER impulse buy a critter!) and an hour later, we walked back to the tank. The cashier was there (rat cages are by the cashiers) and said, "That little grey and white rat has been looking for you!" Sure enough, she was staring at the corner of the tank in the direction we left. I knew right away that Maggie had come back to me. We bought her and a friend and though we lost her friend on July 5 of this year, Moo is still with us. Her name is Molly, but she eats everything so my husband started mooing at her, and the name stuck.



She is so much like Maggie and it didn't take any time to tame her. She does a *lot* of the same things Maggie did and she loves M&M's, just like Maggie. I can happily say Moo has been with us 3 years and 2 days..... Maggie never left.


----------



## bfogg (Nov 19, 2009)

I know for sure they do come back. I could tell you stories.........






Bonnie


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish my cat would come back!





Cats to me are like dogs are to the rest of you. I lost my cat Madam. It took 10 years for her to come back as Pandora. I lost Pan when she was 10 and it has now been 10 years and I've waited SO long for her but I don't see her. I'm afraid I won't know her if she does. Rats, now I'm crying.

This 10 years on, 10 years off thing is killing me.

I WANT MY CAT!!!!

When we lose a horse or other kitty, I always beg them to come back to me.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know that I believe pets come back in another pet, but I do have a strong feeling that the Toy Fox Terrier I lost last fall is "training" my puppy Teo. Somehow they are strongly linked, but I don't know how, I don't feel that Tucker came back as Teo, just that he is here helping with Teo.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 19, 2009)

They DEFINITELY come back.........both in Spirit to say "hi"



and "I love you".....or sometimes they come back to escort a friend over The Bridge.....Have had a horse and a dog do this.

As for returning in another body, I think your question has already been answered. Yep.



We currently have one of our cats and one of our dogs who have been with us before.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the stories, I don't feel alone.

Bonnie, would love to read some.

Reo, I try to read this when I lose a dear friend, or times when I miss one. It applies to all kitties and horses.

"Don't Cry For The Horses"

Don't cry for the horses that life has set free

A million white horses forever to be

Don't cry for the horses now in God's hand

They prance and they dance in a heavenly band

They were ours as a gift, but never to keep

As they close their eyes now, forever to sleep

Their spirits unbound, on silver wings they fly

A million white horses against the blue sky

Look up into heaven, you'll see them above

The horses we lost, the horses we loved

Manes and tails flying, they gallop through time

They were never yours, they were never mine

Don't cry for the horses, they'll be back someday

When our time is gone, they will show us the way

Do you hear that soft nicker, close to your ear?

Don't cry for the horses, love the ones that are here.

I so wanted to post this to Theresa when she lost Bumblebee and her other mare I think it was. But I don't really know anyone and didn't know if it was appropriate. I can't bear right now to even imagine losing one of my dear minis or even my Mia. Becky


----------



## bevann (Nov 19, 2009)

I am sure they do.My first Corgi Scamp was born in 1972.She had severe epilepsy and many nights I would sit up all night with her during her seizures.My husband left me in 1976 after 18 years of marriage-just walked in 1 day and announced he didn't want to be married any more .I was devistated and serously thought about suicide, but knew that no one would take care of my ailing Corgi.She died a few years later.In 1982 I bought a Corgi from Colorado sight unseen and had her shipped her Delaware.I was disappointed because she didn't look the the other one, but as time went buy I know it was Scamp reincarnated.She lived to be almost 15 and I am sure it was Scamp in a different body.Other things get recycled-why not animals.I had another special Corgi ,Mouse and I'm still waiting for his little soul to come here again.He was my little Special Needs guy.


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 20, 2009)

No I don't. Not at all not for one second


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 20, 2009)

There isnt a doubt in my mind that they do. I also believe that those at the bridge, tell the new ones here how to act



Rod and I have one heeler each, at a time, they have been close in age and pass relatively close as well. Seems that each time we get a new one, there are habits and things that they do, that closely match what the old ones did. To similar to be accidental.

I also feel that new pets are chosen for us by those that passed.





On a similar note. The other night I had a candle on the mantle. No fans, no windows open, the flame was dead calm. Was watching something on TV and said 'dude', the candle made a HUGE flicker. Dude was my nickname for our horse that passed a few years ago. I know in my heart that it was him, letting me know he is still there. And no, I never saw that candle flicker again that night.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 20, 2009)

I do believe!!!!

Robin


----------



## Miniv (Nov 20, 2009)

Pepipony said:


> There isnt a doubt in my mind that they do. I also believe that those at the bridge, tell the new ones here how to act
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will NEVER get tired of hearing experiences like you've described. They bring so much comfort.......but then, that's why our Beloveds DO things like that.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 21, 2009)

I lost my Amber Dawn (red tri aussie, full size) 5 yrs ago. Abourt 4 yrs ago I got into the toy aussies. Well I was looking for another one after I lost my Amber and there on the website was a exact replica of her in a toy aussie. Needless to say I bought her and she is exactly like Amber, shy and close to one person. Its amazing. In a way I feel like I got my Amber Dawn back,


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 22, 2009)

Miniv said:


> Will NEVER get tired of hearing experiences like you've described. They bring so much comfort.......but then, that's why our Beloveds DO things like that.




I completely agree


----------

